# Boykin Spaniel National Field Trial Results



## Esylivin (Mar 28, 2010)

The 2010 Boykin Spaniel National Field Trial was held this weekend in Clinton, SC.  The Georgia contingency did very well.  Congrats to Wayne Mitchell from Columbus and his dog Max for first place in the Puppy Class.  Frank Semken from Savannah took home 2nd place.  Trey Bryan of Sylvania took home the Intermediate Championship with his dog Delta.  Mike Thomas and Champ from Savannah got 3rd in intermediate.  My dog Chief captured the Open National Championship.  We left the field wondering who were those guys?  The full results are shown on http://www.boykinspaniel.com/010reslts.html


----------



## maker4life (Mar 28, 2010)

Big congrats to you and the rest of the Georgia folks !


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations to You and Chief!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2010)

Great job, congratulations.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome work Dan!  Looks like ya'll had a great weekend.  I loved the last picture of the little girl that won the chairman's cup.  Just 9 years old and it's her third year!  Love to see the little one's getting involved, especially the girls.


----------



## Esylivin (Mar 28, 2010)

Check out the little 6 year old guy in the puppy division that took 3rd place. They say he handled his dog, Rock, like a pro, when he would send him out on a hunt he would yell Wok!


----------



## QTurn (Mar 29, 2010)

I wish I could of made it to see the action.  Looks like a good time.  Hope you enjoyed your visit to my hometown!


----------



## NGaHunter (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats...That makes for a great weekend


----------

